# Cam Question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if 'in general' do Pontiac cams (tri-power cam) like being set-up straight up or advanced or retarded 2 degrees with the cam key?
Just askin' before I start degreeing the beast, which I really don't enjoy doing!

thanks,

rich:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on compression ratio. If you're at 9 or 9.5 to 1, install it advanced 2 degrees. If you're at stock 10.75 compression, straight up. I would not install it retarded.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I like that as I can't find the straight up key:lol:
Running 9.5.

Thanks for the info.

rich


----------

